# 2014 ~ 100% NOAA schedule



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/100PERCENT.html

Several 14' schedules now posted on DoBass as well!

NOAA will begin registrations starting 12/1/13

nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

http://www.dobass.com/2014WEBFORMS/NOAA/RULESONLINECREDITREGISTRATION.html

2014 NOAA registration is now OPEN! 

Historically... the Mosquito#1 event fills by the start of the new year, Mosquito#2 just prior to the annual Rodshop meeting in Feb.- note, social media has somewhat sped up the process! History is just a guide for planning...

ALL NOAA FIELDS CAPPED AT THE FIRST 60 PAID TEAMS


~nip


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

If you missed us on FB the first NOAA Mosquito has only *18 teams remaining until closed.
*
Right on track with history...

Mosq#2 usually runs out with the start of Feb.

Waitin' on all the West Branch fans crying a river last season  The Branch is on for 2014!!!! Watch these weights...predict a surprise early :T

Happy New Year!!!

nip


----------

